# [/bin/login] .bash_profile .bashrc qui démarre [Résolu]

## dmganges

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre de l'installation de SystemRescueCD sur disque et pour éviter toute catastrophe, j'ai réactivé /bin/login dans /bin/bashlogin et je ne démarre pas automatiquement l'environnement X (pas de dostartx).

La connexion fonctionne parfaitement,  à la fin du boot je tombe sur un login, en console plein écran comme en 1970 !

Ensuite si je lance startx à la main ça fonctionne !

TOUT semble baigner.

Pour éviter de taper "startx" à la main j'ai décidé de le mettre dans .bashrc et là ça ne fonctionne pas !

Si, une fois connecté je lance . ./.bashrc ça fonctionne

En fait je m'aperçois que /bin/login ne lance pas ~/.bashrc qui existe bien dans ./bash_profile !

si je lance . ~/.bash_profile c'est aussi OK...

Question bête : qui est censé lancer .bash_profile ?

MERCI d'avance pour votre aide !Last edited by dmganges on Fri Sep 09, 2011 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

SystemRescueCD n'utilise pas bash comme shell, mais zsh  :Wink: 

Donc il n'interprète pas .bash_login ni .bashrc

----------

## dmganges

Ben je n'aurais jamais pensé à çà tout seul !

j'ai mis un ksh dans passwd et c'est OK

Heureusement que tu est là !

MERCI !!!

----------

## guilc

Et accessoirement, on ne met pas de commande type startx dans le .bashrc -ou son équivalent zsh) !

.bashrc contient des commandes qui sont exécutées à chaque ouverture de shell, que ce soit en physique ou en session ssh... Je te laisse imaginer le boxon...

----------

## dmganges

Merci guilc

Dans mon empressement j'étais parti sur la mauvaise piste.

Donc je suis revenu avec un zsh dans passwd et je démarre startx dans .zshrc comme çà :

 # Démarrage startx

TTY=`tty | cut -c5-`

if [ $TTY = "/tty1" ]; then

        startx

fi

En /bin/login de rescueCD je suis connecté systématiquement sur tty1, c'est OK quand j'arrive en /pts/.. en X

MERCI à vous deux,

A bientôt, je crois que j'en ai une qui pointe, je cherche avant tout seul   :Laughing: 

----------

